# Vranckx. L'Atalanta offre prestito oneroso e diritto.



## admin (26 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da TMW su Vranckx c'è anche l'Atalanta. Offerto un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2022)

Milan beffato!

Non possiamo competere con la potenza economica dell'Atalanta...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW su Vranckx c'è anche l'Atalanta. Offerto un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.


Atalanta che ha speso ben più di noi, senza Champions e con ricavi più bassi. Cade anche l'ultimo baluardo dei trombettieri e scudieri di corte, sputtanati per l'ennesima volta ("Milan unica squadra che fa mercato senza cessioni"). Hanno speso ben di più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Atalanta che ha speso ben più di noi, senza Champions e con ricavi più bassi. Cade anche l'ultimo baluardo dei trombettieri e scudieri di corte, sputtanati per l'ennesima volta ("Milan unica squadra che fa mercato senza cessioni"). Hanno speso ben di più.


A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...

Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40

Ma invec eè la dimostrazione che se fai una serie di bilanci virtuosi, sviluppi bene i tuoi giocatori, poi hai le risorse per investire in giocatori.

l'Atalanta è la dimostrazione plastica della bontà della politica dell'attenzione ai conti, quanto Juve e Inter sono il manifesto del contrario.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW su Vranckx c'è anche l'Atalanta. Offerto un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.


A me pare piuttosto mediocre. Gioca a testa bassa e di foga. Lo vedo solo in squadre di bassa classifica che giocano difendendosi.
Curioso di vederlo se viene a giocare in Italia.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...
> 
> Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
> Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40
> ...


Sono discorsi pretestuosi che saltano fuori ad ogni acquisto di qualcun altro...

L'Atalanta a fine stagione incasserà i 55 milioni di Romero dal Tottenham piu i restanti 15 di Goosens dall'Inter. Quindi stanno spendendo meno di quanto incassano, ancora una volta.


----------



## ventu84090 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...
> 
> Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
> Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40
> ...


Esatto..il nostro più grande problema al momento sono le cessioni..non so se per scelta, mancanza di offerte (non credo) o mancanza di bravura...basta vedere quanto hanno incassato dalle cessioni il Bayern o il City per capire che così non possiamo andare avanti secondo me...tutti vendono le seconde linee o i giocatori meno importanti per rinforzarsi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me pare piuttosto mediocre. Gioca a testa bassa e di foga. Lo vedo solo in squadre di bassa classifica che giocano difendendosi.
> Curioso di vederlo se viene a giocare in Italia.


Non è che Kessie giocasse chissà quanto a testa alta, più che altro mirava alle gambe.

Stimo la tua opinione e non ho seguito abbastanza il Wolfsburg per contestarla, vedo solo i soliti filmati you tube.
A me pare veramente un bel prospetto per essere un 2002, ma più mezz'ala che mediano.

Però d'altronde se il Wolfsburg è disposto a liberarsene qualcosa sotto ci deve essere.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il nostro più grande problema al momento sono le cessioni..non so se per scelta, mancanza di offerte (non credo) o mancanza di bravura...basta vedere quanto hanno incassato dalle cessioni il Bayern o il City per capire che così non possiamo andare avanti secondo me...tutti vendono le seconde linee o i giocatori meno importanti per rinforzarsi...


Già. Sarebbe una delle tante domande interessanti da fare a Maldini, il giorno in cui ci sarà un bravo giornalista che farà un'intervista come si deve.

Potrebbe anche essere una scelta ben precisa. Ci sono club che di proposito non fanno player trading.

Ma in generale penso che nelle prossime sessioni ci chiariremo le idee, perchè ci arriveranno offerte importanti e vedremo come ci comporteremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è che Kessie giocasse chissà quanto a testa alta, più che altro mirava alle gambe.
> 
> Stimo la tua opinione e non ho seguito abbastanza il Wolfsburg per contestarla, vedo solo i soliti filmati you tube.
> A me pare veramente un bel prospetto per essere un 2002, ma più mezz'ala che mediano.
> ...


Non ha la forza fisica di Kessie. Se la sogna.

A me pare un buon mediano di rottura ma non vedo possibilità che si sviluppi piu di tanto. Magari nel sistema del Gasp potrebbe funzionare. Lo piazzano a uomo a mordere l'avversario, quello lo sa fare. Ma se gli chiedi di andare incontro la palla e affrontare lui l'avversario uno contro uno come fanno i nostri allora buonanotte.

Di tutti i nomi che ci sono ronzati intorno in questi giorni lui per me era il peggiore (non che gli altri siano fenomeni comunque, tutti giovani scommesse prese a poco). Poi ovviamente mi posso sbagliare ci mancherebbe.


----------



## ventu84090 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è che Kessie giocasse chissà quanto a testa alta, più che altro mirava alle gambe.
> 
> Stimo la tua opinione e non ho seguito abbastanza il Wolfsburg per contestarla, vedo solo i soliti filmati you tube.
> A me pare veramente un bel prospetto per essere un 2002, ma più mezz'ala che mediano.
> ...


Anche a me come a Lineker convince poco...le prime cose che guardo sono coordinazione, agilità, fluidità di corsa e controllo palla...ovviamente non sono molto indicative ma da quel che ho visto non mi ha convinto...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...
> 
> Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
> Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40
> ...


Peccato che tu hai incassato anche i denari della qualificazione in Champions e l'atalanta no. Da fonti transfermarkt per i trasferimenti nella stagione 22-23 il Milan:
1) entrate: 13.05 mln
2) spese: 39.20 mln
Il saldo è -*26.15 mln*.
L'Atalanta invece per i trasferimenti
1) entrate: 30.72 mln
2) spese: 98 mln (se consideriamo anche Højlund, che ancora non è contato su transfermarkt)
Il saldo è -*67.29 mln*.
Quindi hanno speso di più loro, senza Champions e senza scudetto e senza i nostri ricavi.
Poi si possono trovare tutte le argomentazioni a supporto che vuoi, quello è soggettivo, d'altronde... Ma i numeri oggi son questi.


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Se si parla di vendere Leao non va bene,i soldi non verrebbero reinvestiti,non c'è tempo per rimpiazzarlo,meglio portarlo a scadenza.Poi quando si fa notare che l'Atalanta spende più di noi escono i discorsi di Atalanta virtuosa che incassa piu di quanto spende. Decidetevi però, perché con i rabbini e senza cessioni ci presenteremo in CL con Krunic e Pobega al posto di Kessie e Gabbia al posto di Romagnoli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il nostro più grande problema al momento sono le cessioni..non so se per scelta, mancanza di offerte (non credo) o mancanza di bravura...basta vedere quanto hanno incassato dalle cessioni il Bayern o il City per capire che così non possiamo andare avanti secondo me...tutti vendono le seconde linee o i giocatori meno importanti per rinforzarsi...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. Sarebbe una delle tante domande interessanti da fare a Maldini, il giorno in cui ci sarà un bravo giornalista che farà un'intervista come si deve.
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere una scelta ben precisa. Ci sono club che di proposito non fanno player trading.
> 
> Ma in generale penso che nelle prossime sessioni ci chiariremo le idee, perchè ci arriveranno offerte importanti e vedremo come ci comporteremo.



Secondo me sono tre aspetti ad entrare in gioco:

1) stiamo costruendo appena adesso una rosa con una credibilità, con risultati in termini di successi e gioco da poter "spendere" sul mercato. Le nostre seconde scelte erano Caldara e Castillejo, quando inizieranno ad essere Bennacer o Origi allora offerte arriveranno, per ora cedere significherebbe semplicemente ricavare meno di quanto ti costerebbe prendere un giocatore che ti rende allo stesso modo, dobbiamo ancora finire di costruire la rosa e vendere per ottenere in cambio allo stesso prezzo uno più debole non ha senso. Krunic ad esempio è sottovalutatissimo, per prendere uno che fa il suo lavoro dovresti spendere 20 milioni, ma il mercato difficilmente te ne riconoscerebbe 10. Allora me lo tengo. Lo stesso discorso vale per Saelemakers, Rebic, Messias ... (P.S. quando è arrivata un'offerta ritenuta buona in rapporto al valore del giocatore (Hauge) è stata accettata. 

2) In generale la nostra filosofia è costruire una rosa e andare avanti con quei 18-20 giocatori sviluppandoli per 5-10 anni, Niente player trading spinto, ma lavoro sui giocatori per migliorarli all'interno del tuo sistema di gioco. Così facendo può alzare gli ingaggi rispettando i conti, perchè gli ammortamenti dei cartellini scemano. Come filosofia rispecchia un pò quella adottata da Spurs, Heat e Warriors nella NBA: lavorare sul materiale in casa, migliorarlo e adattarlo al tuo sistema.

3) Siamo in una fase di transizione societaria. In passato mercati a cavallo di cambi di proprietà sono stati totalmente bloccati (a meno di prestiti secchi), almeno qui qualche operazione (DKT su tutte) si è vista. Aspetterei l'anno prossimo per avere un quadro più chiaro.


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2022)

Che bel mercato ha fatto l'Atalanta per finirci dietro la novantottesima volta su cento.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (26 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Atalanta che ha speso ben più di noi, senza Champions e con ricavi più bassi. Cade anche l'ultimo baluardo dei trombettieri e scudieri di corte, sputtanati per l'ennesima volta ("Milan unica squadra che fa mercato senza cessioni"). Hanno speso ben di più.


ma si vuol capire o no che attualmente il closing è da redigere, siamo in una fase in cui Eliott non vuol investire perché in uscita e Cardinale perché non ancora proprietario! 
Se a Gennaio e Giugno prossimo dovesse essere stanziato il l budget ridicolo di quest’anno dovremmo allora veramente manifestare anche fisicamente tutto il ns. disappunto contro i nuovi proprietari!


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me pare piuttosto mediocre. Gioca a testa bassa e di foga. Lo vedo solo in squadre di bassa classifica che giocano difendendosi.
> Curioso di vederlo se viene a giocare in Italia.


A me paiono mediocri tutti i giocatori che ci vengono accostati da quando i prodi Singer hanno chiuso e sigillato i rubinetti dopo l’acquisto di Deket, ed è normale che sia così, quelli buoni costano (che poi, grazie anche alle squadre di Premier, anche quelli scarsi costano)


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A me paiono mediocri tutti i giocatori che ci vengono accostati da quando i prodi Singer hanno chiuso e sigillato i rubinetti dopo l’acquisto di Deket, ed è normale che sia così, quelli buoni costano (che poi, grazie anche alle squadre di Premier, anche quelli scarsi costano)


Tutti mediocri no, o meglio non tutti allo stesso modo. Anche perchè ce ne hanno accostati tipo una cinquantina 

In generale, meglio azzeccarne uno top che prenderne tre discreti. Se CDK si rivelasse un campione, questa campagna acquisti la ricorderemo a lungo, pure se a metà campo arrivasse un tappabuchi.

A me questo Vranckx non piace. Mi sembra mediocre come ho descritto prima. E sarei curioso di vederlo col Gasp.
In Onana vedo qualcosa di interessante su cui lavorare, pure se non è certo un fenomeno neanche lui.
Onyedika lo giudico male, ma prendere uno dal campionato danese mi pare un po' estremo anche per chi ama il fantamercato.

Poi boh capace salta fuori un nome all'ultimo momento che finora è passato sottotraccia. Succede spesso.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutti mediocri no, o meglio non tutti allo stesso modo. Anche perchè ce ne hanno accostati tipo una cinquantina
> 
> In generale, meglio azzeccarne uno top che prenderne tre discreti. Se CDK si rivelasse un campione, questa campagna acquisti la ricorderemo a lungo, pure se a metà campo arrivasse un tappabuchi.
> 
> ...


Sperare non costa nulla ma io ci credo poco, servirebbe un colpo di sedere tipo una società che vuole liberarsi ad ogni costo di qualcuno che ci si addice.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A me paiono mediocri tutti i giocatori che ci vengono accostati da quando i prodi Singer hanno chiuso e sigillato i rubinetti dopo l’acquisto di Deket, ed è normale che sia così, quelli buoni costano (che poi, grazie anche alle squadre di Premier, anche quelli scarsi costano)


Guarda, Vranckx in Belgio era stato tra i migliori centrocampisti due stagioni fa. Le sue qualità migliori sono in fase difensiva, è uno che sa intercettare, sa andare in contrasto al momento opportuno. Quello che purtroppo non sa fare è prendere le scelte giuste, magari sbaglia il passaggio banale, controlla male la sfera, perde palla. Ma il punto è che credo sia più un limite a livello mentale che tecnico, pertanto lo considero semplicemente molto acerbo. Onana invece mi pare proprio scarso nei fondamentali, un giocatore che non ha nessuna dote particolare, è proprio un fabbro old style.


----------



## Stex (26 Agosto 2022)

ma sul mercato degli svincolati non ce nulla di interessante?


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Agosto 2022)

Questo sarebbe il giocatore da prendere, fidatevi, seguito da tempo. Ha talento e potenziale, sarebbe una presa notevolissima.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

È il trend di questo mercato. Il Milan ha fatto più di un colpo in questi anni, appena si presenta con offerte ridicole per un giocatore subito le altre società arrivano, fanno un’offerta decente e se lo prendono.
Praticamente MMM lavorano per gli altri ma li paga Elliott


----------



## marktom87 (26 Agosto 2022)

Raga dobbiamo fare i tifosi a noi dei conti nn interessa 
Con questo nn voglio dire che mi piacerebbe spendere come gli inglesi assai e male ma non come facciamo noi 
Siamo nelle prime squadre del mondo comunque tra le prime 10 e nn possiamo spendere un ***** mahaaaa


----------



## numero 3 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> È il trend di questo mercato. Il Milan ha fatto più un colpo in questi anni, appena si presenta con offerte ridicole per un giocatore subito le altre società arrivano, fanno un’offerta decente e se lo prendono.
> Praticamente MMM lavorano per gli altri ma li paga Elliott



Questo è vero e mi sembra strano, o sono giocatori che i procuratori offrono a destra e sinistra e ovviamente il Milan anche solo nominarlo fa alzare il prezzo oppure siamo dei fenomeni a scoprire giocatori che poi acquistano altri . Finora però i vari Kabak Kopmeiners Botman devono ancora dimostrare di essere validi


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> È il trend di questo mercato. Il Milan ha fatto più un colpo in questi anni, appena si presenta con offerte ridicole per un giocatore subito le altre società arrivano, fanno un’offerta decente e se lo prendono.
> Praticamente MMM lavorano per gli altri ma li paga Elliott


Finora abbiamo schivato bidoni enormi facendo in questo modo, a parte qualche rara eccezione. Finora.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora abbiamo schivato bidoni enormi facendo in questo modo, a parte qualche rara eccezione. Finora.





numero 3 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero e mi sembra strano, o sono giocatori che i procuratori offrono a destra e sinistra e ovviamente il Milan anche solo nominarlo fa alzare il prezzo oppure siamo dei fenomeni a scoprire giocatori che poi acquistano altri . Finora però i vari Kabak Kopmeiners Botman devono ancora dimostrare di essere validi


In realtà era un post semiserio, ormai non resta che scherzarci sopra. Non vedo l’ora che finisca sto mercato, ad ogni sessione ne esco esausto e nevrastenico.


----------



## The P (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...
> 
> Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
> Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40
> ...


Perché 2 incassati? Abbiamo ceduto Duarte e Hauge, abbiamo il prestito oneroso di Caldara. Abbiamo ricavato soldi dalle cessioni di Pessina e Paqueta. Solo questi ultimi due sono più di 10 M e 12 da Hauge. Duarte non so. Un’altro poco abbiamo fatto mercato a saldo 0.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In realtà era un post semiserio, ormai non resta che scherzarci sopra. Non vedo l’ora che finisca sto mercato, ad ogni sessione ne esco esausto e nevrastenico.


Si lo vedo, è abbastanza diffuso.

Sarà che per esperienza sono molto scettico sul calciomercato. Per me in gran parte sono m...a costruita dai giornalisti e almeno 7 acquisti su 10 deludono o sono veri e propri bidoni... io preferisco che si facciano poche operazioni ma azzeccate. Me ne frega meno di zero di fare la voce grossa adesso. Quello che conta è il campo.

Ma capisco che altri la vivono in modo diverso e il modo di fare dei nostri dirgenti / proprietà crea ansia insostenibile per alcuni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Perché 2 incassati? Abbiamo ceduto Duarte e Hauge, abbiamo il prestito oneroso di Caldara. Abbiamo ricavato soldi dalle cessioni di Pessina e Paqueta. Solo questi ultimi due sono più di 10 M e 12 da Hauge. Duarte non so. Un’altro poco abbiamo fatto mercato a saldo 0.


Hauge va nel bilancio scorso, Caldara è in prestito gratuito con parte ingaggio pagato. Pessina è solo in prestito, l'acquisto scatterà se il Monza si salva e comunque a Giugno 2023, Paquetà è ancora tutto da vedere e poi vediamo quando il Lione ci salderà.

In sostanza abbiamo venduto solo Duarte (facendo minusvalenza tra l'altro), più la minusvalenza di Castillejo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Perché 2 incassati? Abbiamo ceduto Duarte e Hauge, abbiamo il prestito oneroso di Caldara. Abbiamo ricavato soldi dalle cessioni di Pessina e Paqueta. Solo questi ultimi due sono più di 10 M e 12 da Hauge. Duarte non so. Un’altro poco abbiamo fatto mercato a saldo 0.


Ci sono su transfermarkt i conti precisi. Li ho mostrati alla pagina precedente. Il Milan ha un saldo negativo intorno ai 26 milioni, l'Atalanta in negativo di 67 milioni. Hanno speso loro molto di più, è oggettivo. Senza considerare il fatto che noi abbiamo avuto gli introiti della Champions, dello scudetto e ricavi superiori in generale.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono su transfermarkt i conti precisi. Li ho mostrati alla pagina precedente. Il Milan ha un saldo negativo intorno ai 26 milioni, l'Atalanta in negativo di 67 milioni. Hanno speso loro molto di più, è oggettivo. Senza considerare il fatto che noi abbiamo avuto gli introiti della Champions, dello scudetto e ricavi superiori in generale.





The P ha scritto:


> Perché 2 incassati? Abbiamo ceduto Duarte e Hauge, abbiamo il prestito oneroso di Caldara. Abbiamo ricavato soldi dalle cessioni di Pessina e Paqueta. Solo questi ultimi due sono più di 10 M e 12 da Hauge. Duarte non so. Un’altro poco abbiamo fatto mercato a saldo 0.


Ma infatti, i margini per fare un buon mercato c’erano tutti ma purtroppo ci sono anche i Singer


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il nostro più grande problema al momento sono le cessioni..non so se per scelta, mancanza di offerte (non credo) o mancanza di bravura...basta vedere quanto hanno incassato dalle cessioni il Bayern o il City per capire che così non possiamo andare avanti secondo me...tutti vendono le seconde linee o i giocatori meno importanti per rinforzarsi...


Ok,ma se le tue seconde linee non le vorrebbero nemmeno nel Burundi allora diventa complicato,le seconde linee del Bayern o del City sarebbero delle stelle indiscusse in Itaglia.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono su transfermarkt i conti precisi. Li ho mostrati alla pagina precedente. Il Milan ha un saldo negativo intorno ai 26 milioni, l'Atalanta in negativo di 67 milioni. Hanno speso loro molto di più, è oggettivo. Senza considerare il fatto che noi abbiamo avuto gli introiti della Champions, dello scudetto e ricavi superiori in generale.


Solo l'Atalanta ha speso più di noi. Sei andato a cercare l'unica squadra che lo ha fatto per venire a lamentarti della società? Che senso ha?
I 55 milioni che arriveranno ai bergamaschi per Romero perché nn li consideri? E soprattutto perché non consideri che per 6 o 7 anni hanno venduto praticamente ogni estate tutto la rosa e che solo da 2 anni stanno reinvestendo una parte dei guadagni?


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Solo l'Atalanta ha speso più di noi. Sei andato a cercare l'unica squadra che lo ha fatto per venire a lamentarti della società? Che senso ha?
> I 55 milioni che arriveranno ai bergamaschi per Romero perché nn li consideri? E soprattutto perché non consideri che per 6 o 7 anni hanno venduto praticamente ogni estate tutto la rosa e che solo da 2 anni stanno reinvestendo una parte dei guadagni?


Sì, ma stai calmo, è palese che abbiamo fatto un mercato ridicolo e da pezzenti...


----------



## ventu84090 (26 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,ma se le tue seconde linee non le vorrebbero nemmeno nel Burundi allora diventa complicato,le seconde linee del Bayern o del City sarebbero delle stelle indiscusse in Itaglia.


Secondo me Rebic o Saele sarebbero vendibili...anche Pobega secondo me una buona cifra potrebbe portarla...io come ho scritto spero sia una scelta...perché se fosse poca bravura sarebbe peggio...


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Rebic o Saele sarebbero vendibili...anche Pobega secondo me una buona cifra potrebbe portarla...io come ho scritto spero sia una scelta...perché se fosse poca bravura sarebbe peggio...


Si ha come l'impressione che non si voglia vendere per non spendere poi per i sostituti o magari per mancanza di capacita' di trovare gente degna,almeno leggermente degna,perche' puoi vendere Rebic se ha richieste,ma se poi mi portano il Ballo Joue della situazione....


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Sì, ma stai calmo, è palese che abbiamo fatto un mercato ridicolo e da pezzenti...


Boh,sembrano pure contenti.


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha speso più o meno quanto noi...
> 
> Con l'attaccante pres dallo Sturm Graz sono 80 spesi e 30 incassati = +50
> Noi siamo a 42 spesi e 2 incassati = +40
> ...


Perdonami, giusto per capire… Ieri ho letto nella discussione su Leao che se incassassimo 150 milioni non cambierebbe nulla perché sarebbe un’entrata una tantum quindi. Adesso tu dici che l’Atalanta ha incassato X e quindi può spendere Y…
Come stanno le cose? Chiedo solo per curiosità perché qui se la società X spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “così”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere; se la società Y spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “cosà”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere.
Insomma, sembra che ci sia una volontà di giustificare a ogni costo, anche con argomentazioni contraddittorie, il fatto che la nostra proprietà non abbia interesse a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa. Si tratta di una scelta assolutamente legittima, ma perché negarlo incolpando il fato cinico e baro?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, giusto per capire… Ieri ho letto nella discussione su Leao che se incassassimo 150 milioni non cambierebbe nulla perché sarebbe un’entrata una tantum quindi. Adesso tu dici che l’Atalanta ha incassato X e quindi può spendere Y…
> Come stanno le cose? Chiedo solo per curiosità perché qui se la società X spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “così”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere; se la società Y spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “cosà”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere.
> Insomma, sembra che ci sia una volontà di giustificare a ogni costo, anche con argomentazioni contraddittorie, il fatto che la nostra proprietà non abbia interesse a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa. Si tratta di una scelta assolutamente legittima, ma perché negarlo incolpando il fato cinico e baro?



Mah ... adesso mi scadi pure tu nel gombloddoh. Non c'è più religione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, giusto per capire… Ieri ho letto nella discussione su Leao che se incassassimo 150 milioni non cambierebbe nulla perché sarebbe un’entrata una tantum quindi. Adesso tu dici che l’Atalanta ha incassato X e quindi può spendere Y…
> Come stanno le cose? Chiedo solo per curiosità perché qui se la società X spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “così”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere; se la società Y spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “cosà”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere.
> Insomma, sembra che ci sia una volontà di giustificare a ogni costo, anche con argomentazioni contraddittorie, il fatto che la nostra proprietà non abbia interesse a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa. Si tratta di una scelta assolutamente legittima, ma perché negarlo incolpando il fato cinico e baro?


Perché bisogna trovare argomentazioni sempre a supporto di Elliott e tentativi di giustificarne l'operato.
Persino su certe argomentazioni fornite dai trombettieri bisogna trovare un maggior riscontro e verifica, perchè per esempio il riscatto di Hauge si è verificato secondo transfermarkt l'1/07/2022, pertanto in tal caso non sarebbe da ascrivere al bilancio 21-22, ma a quello 22-23.
Almeno ammettere serenamente che l'Atalanta ha speso di più senza trovare scuse o alibi o giustificazioni sarebbe gradito.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, giusto per capire… Ieri ho letto nella discussione su Leao che se incassassimo 150 milioni non cambierebbe nulla perché sarebbe un’entrata una tantum quindi. Adesso tu dici che l’Atalanta ha incassato X e quindi può spendere Y…
> Come stanno le cose? Chiedo solo per curiosità perché qui se la società X spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “così”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere; se la società Y spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “cosà”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere.
> Insomma, sembra che ci sia una volontà di giustificare a ogni costo, anche con argomentazioni contraddittorie, il fatto che la nostra proprietà non abbia interesse a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa. Si tratta di una scelta assolutamente legittima, ma perché negarlo incolpando il fato cinico e baro?


Te lo spiego io che sono coerente e non faccio nessuna fatica ad ammettere che l'Atalanta sta spendendo più di noi. Dipende da come ragiona la società. Secondo me noi facciamo ZERO o quasi player trading, quindi vendere Leao sarebbe deleterio perchè la plusvalenza una tantum non sarebbe reinvestiti sul mercato se non per prendere il singolo sostituto di Leao agli stessi costi. Non ci sarebbero altri investimenti che porterebbero un aggravio di costi perchè poi andrebbe coperto con altre plusvalenze di altre cessioni. Che sarebbe in pratica fare player trading. È meglio come facciamo noi? È meglio come fanno altri? Non lo so, io descrivo solo la situazione per come penso di averla capita io. Quindi preferirei di gran lunga che Leao rimanesse (ovviamente solo se pienamente motivato) e poi andasse via a parametro zero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, giusto per capire… Ieri ho letto nella discussione su Leao che se incassassimo 150 milioni non cambierebbe nulla perché sarebbe un’entrata una tantum quindi. Adesso tu dici che l’Atalanta ha incassato X e quindi può spendere Y…
> Come stanno le cose? Chiedo solo per curiosità perché qui se la società X spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “così”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere; se la società Y spende si dice che lo abbia potuto fare perché ha fatto “cosà”, ma se lo facessimo noi non potremmo comunque spendere.
> Insomma, sembra che ci sia una volontà di giustificare a ogni costo, anche con argomentazioni contraddittorie, il fatto che la nostra proprietà non abbia interesse a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa. Si tratta di una scelta assolutamente legittima, ma perché negarlo incolpando il fato cinico e baro?


Prima di tutto era una risposta all’affermazione : “l’Atalanta ha speso piú di noi” in termini di cartellini.

La cosa é falsa.

vogliamo andare A vedere chi ha speso di piú in termini di ingaggi piú ammortamenti? Penso anche lì piú o meno uguali, noi abbiamo preso giocatori con ingaggi piú pesanti, ma ne abbiamo anche persi.

La questione é che l’Atalanta é anni che macina utili grazie a ricavi da Champions a fronte di spese da provinciale. Ha piazzato molti giovani a prezzi elevati (Touré, Barrow, Romero ….) .

Insomma é anni che semina, quest anno ha raccolto qualcosa.

É la dimostrazione che non tutti fanno una politica istant team, se programmi puoi spendere anche uno o due anni dopo quello che ricavi.

Non é che l’Atalanta é andata a “sbalzo” come il post sembrava suggerire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto era una risposta all’affermazione : “l’Atalanta ha speso piú di noi” in termini di cartellini.
> 
> La cosa é falsa.
> 
> ...


Falso, dati transfermarkt smentiscono ciò che affermi, quindi.. rifatti i conti che li hai cannati. Saldo Milan -26, saldo Atalanta -67.


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono discorsi pretestuosi che saltano fuori ad ogni acquisto di qualcun altro...
> 
> L'Atalanta a fine stagione incasserà i 55 milioni di Romero dal Tottenham piu i restanti 15 di Goosens dall'Inter. Quindi stanno spendendo meno di quanto incassano, ancora una volta.



e dici poco!?!?

INCASSANO 

noi solo perdite a zero e Leao sarà il prossimo, forse anche Bennacer


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> e dici poco!?!?
> 
> INCASSANO
> 
> noi solo perdite a zero e Leao sarà il prossimo, forse anche Bennacer


Si ma poi per Romero è obbligo di riscatto condizionato, tutto da vedere se sarà ridiscusso al ribasso qualora l'obbligo non scattasse. Poi si sta a contare persino i soldi che devono ancora prendere per Gosens dall'Inter, che da quanto risulta a me sarà contato nel bilancio 23-24... Un minestrone che atto solo a screditare chi non la pensa un quel modo... Atteggiamento mistificatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Falso, dati transfermarkt smentiscono ciò che affermi, quindi.. rifatti i conti che li hai cannati. Saldo Milan -26, saldo Atalanta -67.


Non é cosí.

all’Atalanta hanno messo lkAquisto di Boga che é stato definito come obbligo a Gennaio. al Milan é stato inserita la cessione di Hauge definita nel 2021 è diventata effettiva ad Aprile 2022.

Depurata da queste operazioni:

Atalanta: -28 milioni
Milan: -36 milioni.

come dicevo. Piú o meno simili.

ed in ogni caso conta quel che conta.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Agosto 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Sì, ma stai calmo, è palese che abbiamo fatto un mercato ridicolo e da pezzenti...


Io sono calmissimo. Semplicemente non capisco per quale motivo anche noi milanisti cerchiamo apposta motivi per screditare. Il mercato non è stato granché ma non mi aspettavo molto di meglio. Se qualcuno si era illuso di vedere chissà quali nuovi acquisti... beh è un problema suo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il nostro più grande problema al momento sono le cessioni..non so se per scelta, mancanza di offerte (non credo) o mancanza di bravura...basta vedere quanto hanno incassato dalle cessioni il Bayern o il City per capire che così non possiamo andare avanti secondo me...*tutti vendono le seconde linee o i giocatori meno importanti per rinforzarsi...*



Da noi invece più sono somari e più diventano talmente prelibati da concedere loro il rinnovo del contratto


----------

